# Stuffed Avocados



## Zhizara (Aug 6, 2011)

I found a couple of the most beautiful avocados today.  I also picked up a pound of frozen wild caught 91/xxx shrimp (cleaned, of course).

One of my favorite dinners is a simple shrimp salad stuffed avocado.

Do you stuff your avocados and if so, with what?


----------



## merstar (Aug 6, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I found a couple of the most beautiful avocados today.  I also picked up a pound of frozen wild caught 91/xxx shrimp (cleaned, of course).
> 
> One of my favorite dinners is a simple shrimp salad stuffed avocado.
> 
> Do you stuff your avocados and if so, with what?



I love them stuffed with shrimp salad also. Unfortunately, I've developed an allergy to avocados, so I can't eat them anymore.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2011)

I am very original, I eat avocados with a spoon, they rarely make it into anything.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 6, 2011)

I will have to try the shrimp stuffing idea, Z!  It sounds wonderful.  I make avacado and sprout sandwiches all the time, and make guacamole.  I also slice them into my salads and eat them like our Princess does!  I will have to think about stuffings.  You have opened up a whole new world for me!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2011)

One of the tastiest appys I've had recently was at a restaurant in Aruba.  They served an avocado half filled with crabmeat salad and topped with shrimp.   It was delicious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually, I'm going to go get some avocados, if I can find good ones, for Chicken Tortilla Soup tomorrow.  There's something  about hot avocado!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 7, 2011)

I would never have thought to stuff avocados. How exactly do you do this? Is it just a matter of removing the pit and stuffing the shrimp salad into the resulting hole? I've stuffed avocados into something else, but never stuffed them. This is something I need to try. It sounds good!


----------



## Claire (Aug 7, 2011)

Near and Dear to my heart.  The first meal I made for my then-boyfriend (now husband) had stuffed avocado for the first course.  I was quite broke then and the avocado and shrimp nearly broke the bank!  I think I let the shrimp stand almost along -- just a little olive oil and vinegar.  Maybe some green onions.  I pitted and _very carefully_ peeled the avocado.   The extra $$ for another avocado just wasn't there, but I did it.  I also roasted a duck, something I'd never done before.  I'd made a red wine marinade and the duck turned a ghastly shade of purple that made me break out in tears!  But it tasted good.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 7, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I would never have thought to stuff avocados. How exactly do you do this? Is it just a matter of removing the pit and stuffing the shrimp salad into the resulting hole? I've stuffed avocados into something else, but never stuffed them. This is something I need to try. It sounds good!



That's exactly how you stuff it.  

The idea came from a lunch my Mom and I had when shopping at Macy's restaurant.  We tried it, loved it, adopted the idea.  I've been making it for years.

Andy I love the idea of crab too.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Aug 7, 2011)

I _love_ avocados.  They're good nekkid with a little truffle salt, and they make a wonderful cold soup......


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 7, 2011)

In Chile they are very common. Most I saw were stuffed with chicken salad. Here is a pic of one I was served in Chile with shrimp and mayo.







Here is one I made with chicken salad.






They are really good stuffed with ceviche.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2011)

In Mexico, we saw avocados the size of a human head!  No wonder guacamole was so cheap!

When I was in London for a class many years ago, we frequently had avocado stuffed with whole prawns, with a very light creamy dressing.  Yum!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 7, 2011)

My favourite way to eat avocado is mashed with salt, black pepper and a bit of lemon. Spread on hot buttered toast.  You can also make a chopped crispy salad with a few chopped dill pickles and mayo. Fill the avo halves with this and top with smoked salmon and serve with crusty bread or rye.
A sandwich with crisp bacon, guacamole, salsa and a soft fried egg is great too. Sounds strange but it's great. Made it for a hangover cure one time lol!
I have a sweet avocado pie recipe if you want, different but good!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures PP !!

We live in a town that's surrounded by lemon and avocado orchards, and I've stuffed them with all kinds of concoctions too.
For a quick fix, I like to fill the hole with bottled seafood chili sauce, sprinkle on some garlic powder, a squeeze of fresh lemon, then get a spoon and have at it.  

Did you know that if you leave the pit in half a cut avocado, it won't turn brown while being stored in the refrigerator?  It's the same with serving Guacamole.  In addition to using lemon juice, placing the pit in the middle of the Guacamole, will keep it from turning brown.  I guess avocado's are stupid, they don't know when they've been cut.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> My favourite way to eat avocado is mashed with salt, black pepper and a bit of lemon. Spread on hot buttered toast.  You can also make a chopped crispy salad with a few chopped dill pickles and mayo. Fill the avo halves with this and top with smoked salmon and serve with crusty bread or rye.
> A sandwich with crisp bacon, guacamole, salsa and a soft fried egg is great too. Sounds strange but it's great. Made it for a hangover cure one time lol!
> I have a sweet avocado pie recipe if you want, different but good!



Snip, I tried this at our annual Avocado Festival.  I'm pretty adventurous when it comes to food, but that particular pie was


----------



## niquejim (Aug 7, 2011)

Stuffed with a soft boiled egg, put back together rolled in egg then panko and deep fried. Oh my it is so good


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2011)

niquejim said:


> Stuffed with a soft boiled egg, put back together rolled in egg then panko and deep fried. Oh my it is so good



WOW.......talk about a new way with avocado jim!!  I have to try that one!! I may even submit that to next years Avocado Festival!!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Snip, I tried this at our annual Avocado Festival.  I'm pretty adventurous when it comes to food, but that particular pie was



Maybe it was a bad recipe  You can't really tell it's avocado in the recipe I've got.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Gorgeous pictures PP !!



Thank you!


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 7, 2011)

One avocado is ripe so I made the shrimp salad.  I'm just watching some TV, reading and waiting for the shrimp salad to get cold.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2011)

I just had avocados for the first time a month ago or so. I believe it was Rocklobster who told me how to pick the ripe ones from the store. I grilled the halves and stuffed with corn and black bean salsa. The warm avocado and cold salsa was nice.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I just had avocados for the first time a month ago or so. I believe it was Rocklobster who told me how to pick the ripe ones from the store. I grilled the halves and stuffed with corn and black bean salsa. The warm avocado and cold salsa was nice.



Good golly Pac!!  I can't imagine how you've gotten through life with just now having your first avocado!!  What's taken you so long? 

I bet the salsa of yellow corn and black beans were down right purdy in that green avocado!!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Good golly Pac!! I can't imagine how you've gotten through life with just now having your first avocado!! What's taken you so long?
> 
> I bet the salsa of yellow corn and black beans were down right purdy in that green avocado!!


 
Oh there's _all kinds_ of things in the produce department that I haven't eaten, let alone know what they are even called


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Oh there's _all kinds_ of things in the produce department that I haven't eaten, let alone know what they are even called



Carnivore...


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Carnivore...


 
Well... yeah. 
I love my veggies, but just the basics. And I'm not a big fruit eater, especially when buying fresh fruit is an open invitation for the fruit flies to move in. I wish something could be done about that   So kiwi, eggplant, turnips, parsnips (if there's a difference), all those funny looking cabages, all those new varieties of oranges, any squash that doesn't start with Z... there's lots of stuff I don't even have a passing interest to try. But if a recipe calls for something, like those grilled avocados with the salsa, then I get adventurous and try something new.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Well... yeah.
> I love my veggies, but just the basics. And I'm not a big fruit eater, especially when buying fresh fruit is an open invitation for the fruit flies to move in. I wish something could be done about that   So kiwi, eggplant, turnips, parsnips (if there's a difference), all those funny looking cabages, all those new varieties of oranges, any squash that doesn't start with Z... there's lots of stuff I don't even have a passing interest to try. But if a recipe calls for something, like those grilled avocados with the salsa, then I get adventurous and try something new.




I like Bacon, Avocado and Tomato sandwiches, with a little garlic aoli.

I call 'em BAT sandwiches...


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 7, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I found a couple of the most beautiful avocados today. I also picked up a pound of frozen wild caught 91/xxx shrimp (cleaned, of course).
> 
> One of my favorite dinners is a simple shrimp salad stuffed avocado.
> 
> Do you stuff your avocados and if so, with what?


 
Yummy! I love acacados and shrimp.


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 7, 2011)

merstar said:


> I love them stuffed with shrimp salad also. Unfortunately, I've developed an allergy to avocados, so I can't eat them anymore. [/QUOTE
> 
> Oh my! alergic to avocados...  That would be like loosing my best friend.


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 7, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like Bacon, Avocado and Tomato sandwiches, with a little garlic aoli.
> 
> I call 'em BAT sandwiches...


 

 Now I gotta try that idea. Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Well... yeah.
> I love my veggies, but just the basics. And I'm not a big fruit eater, especially when buying fresh fruit is an open invitation for the fruit flies to move in. I wish something could be done about that   So kiwi, eggplant, turnips, parsnips (if there's a difference), all those funny looking cabages, all those new varieties of oranges, any squash that doesn't start with Z... there's lots of stuff I don't even have a passing interest to try. But if a recipe calls for something, like those grilled avocados with the salsa, then I get adventurous and try something new.



We had fruit flies until I started rinsing DH's bananas.  They seem to be the major players.  I also rinse all other produce and promptly refrigerate it.  We also have a countertop compost pail, which seemed to draw them.  I cut a small plastic coke bottle in half across the middle, put the funnel part upside down in the bottom section with the neck pointing down, and put a bit of cider vinegar in it.  Fruit flies get in, but they can't get out, and drown in the vinegar.  Works like a charm!

Of course, this has much to do with avocado recipes...oh yeah, rinse the avocados too!

I, too, am totally amazed that one could reach adulthood without having some sort of avocado product!  A true carnivore, Pac!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2011)

lol, really guys, it wasn't hard.

I like that idea for the BAT, PF.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Aug 7, 2011)

Avocados are totally on my grocery list now.  I LOVE avocados but I don't buy them much because I didn't have any creative ideas like these!  I especially like the idea of stuffing them with corn and black bean salad - 3 of my favorite foods all in one... doesn't get much better than that.  Thanks for the inspiration Z!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> lol, really guys, it wasn't hard.
> 
> I like that idea for the BAT, PF.



I like them with radish Sprouts, too...BATS.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2011)

Here they are. I don't have a picture of them by themselves.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 7, 2011)

Mmmmm, bleeding meat. Wait, what was I supposed to be looking at in this pic?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2011)

Better than bleeding meat, tuna ;^)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2011)

So not fair!   That plate is gorgeous.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So not fair! That plate is gorgeous.


 
Thanks PF. It's Fiestaware


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2011)

That's one beautiful plate, Pac!!  Gotta recipe for that salsa?

Haaa....Fiestaware.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks PF. It's Fiestaware



I did recognize the hardware, I have my own set...I was talking about the meat and veggie slaughter on the plate.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you, Kay.

It was
1 can drained corn
1 can drained black beans
1 seeded tomato
onion
cilantro
1 TBS chili powder
1 TBS cumin
pinch s&p

The avocado was just EVOO and lemon juice, then grilled.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2011)

I know PF, I was just horsin' with ya ;^)


----------



## snickerdoodle (Aug 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thank you, Kay.
> 
> It was
> 1 can drained corn
> ...



Mmmm... thanks pac!!


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh! this looks wonderful!


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 7, 2011)

snickerdoodle said:


> Mmmm... thanks pac!![/QUOTE
> 
> I am going to try this very soon.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thank you, Kay.
> 
> It was
> 1 can drained corn
> ...


 
Oops! I think I posted under the wrong person.  Sounds super!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 7, 2011)

You know, I really need to get around to trying rare tuna. Seriously  pac, that is a photo for the food photos thread. Hmmm, I keep telling  people that. Apparently I like photos of food.


----------



## Claire (Aug 8, 2011)

I was a teenager living in California when I first had an avocado, and it was love at first bite.  I've read that only this or that variety of avocado is good, but now that I've globe-trotted a bit, I love them all.  I've even given people avocado lessons at my local grocery store (not formally, just people being puzzled who I helped)


----------



## pacanis (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks. I got the recipe from a hunting show where they cook up their harvest at the end. It was one of those see foods. I saw it and had to try it 
Just like the rare tuna, Purple. I saw AB cook it on a charcoal chimney, so had to give it a try. I've made it several times now. IMO you need the dipping sauce though. The seasoned crust will only take you so far. You can see the rest of this cook's pics here http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/tgi-friday-june-24th-whats-cooking-73160-5.html


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 8, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Oh there's _all kinds_ of things in the produce department that I haven't eaten, let alone know what they are even called



Sis on you  You must eat your fruit and veggies!!!!!
I have a few meats and fish I've never tried but only because we don't get them in SA or because they are really expensive. Fruit and veg also just because we don't have them in SA.
Still want to try Dragon Fruits, Kale (We have Swiss Chard and Spinach), Orange sweet potato, and Jack Fruit. Maybe others I haven't heard of yet too.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 8, 2011)

The second avocado is also ripe, so I took the other half of yesterday's and chunked it up into the shrimp gazpacho.  It's divine.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 12, 2011)

The latest avocado is still not ripe. 

I added about 4 oz. of lump crabmeat to the shrimp salad and am eating it plain.

I've got lots of salad left to use up, so I'm thinking the shrimp and crab salad made into patties and coated with Panko for some shrimpy crab cakes.

I still have some crabmeat and lots of shrimp for another salad.  If the avocado will ever ripen.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you put them in a brown bag to ripen, like a banana?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, put it in a brown paper bag!  It'll be ready tomorrow.  I've gotten good at buying "today, tomorrow and the next day" avocados.  Haven't mastered a fourth day one, yet.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 13, 2011)

Better yet put a banana next to it, it helps ripen the fruit. It gives off ethylene gas that speeds up the ripening of other fruits.


----------



## Claire (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, this isn't stuffed, but in the same theme, one thing that is always a hit as an appetizer is a rather firm (ripe, mind you, but firm) avocado, sliced, then as you might see done with a cantaloupe, a sliver of proscuitto wrapped around each slice.  Rare tuna?  I'd go with poke (raw tuna marinaded salad) if you can get good quality.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 13, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Better yet put a banana next to it, it helps ripen the fruit. It gives off ethylene gas that speeds up the ripening of other fruits.


 
I put my unripened peppers into a gallon baggie and do that. It makes them ripen nicely! Nanners seem to give off more gas than any other fruit or veggie!


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 13, 2011)

Well the last avocado was looking spotty so I went ahead and cut it open.  Grayish streaks throughout.  I'm done with the avocados this season.  Two went bad out of three.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2011)

Drat.  That's happened to me too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2011)

Shrek keeps eating all the avocados before I get home...I'm going to have to sneak one in.

Big green dummy...hey! he is avocado green...


----------



## Timothy (Aug 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek keeps eating all the avocados before I get home...I'm going to have to sneak one in.
> 
> Big green dummy...hey! he is avocado green...


 
Hide em in your sock drawer! He'll never think of looking there for an avocado!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Hide em in your sock drawer! He'll never think of looking there for an avocado!



That's where the chocolate is hidden...


----------



## pacanis (Aug 13, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Well the last avocado was looking spotty so I went ahead and cut it open. Grayish streaks throughout. I'm done with the avocados this season. Two went bad out of three.


 
Bummer.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 28, 2011)

One of the guys I was with ordered this for lunch today and it looked really good so I had to take a pic. It is stuffed with smoked salmon.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Sep 28, 2011)

I always Iaugh at people who said this, but this one time, "I COULD LICK THE MONITOR."


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 28, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> I always Iaugh at people who said this, but this one time, "I COULD LICK THE MONITOR."



Thank you. When I saw it and the light was perfect I had to take a picture. 

James


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2011)

powerplantop said:
			
		

> Thank you. When I saw it and the light was perfect I had to take a picture.
> 
> James



You gotta cut this out!  Dang, that looks good.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 28, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> You gotta cut this out!  Dang, that looks good.



Thank you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 28, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> One of the guys I was with ordered this for lunch today and it looked really good so I had to take a pic. It is stuffed with smoked salmon.



My monitor pic just changed...so I can replicate on the weekend...yum!!!

What kind of sauce is that?


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My monitor pic just changed...so I can replicate on the weekend...yum!!!
> 
> What kind of sauce is that?



Thanks. 

It was kind of like a slightly spicy Thousand Island.


----------



## spork (Sep 29, 2011)

I need a bigger notebook!  Great pic, mouth-watering dish.  I assume your friend gave it a thumbs-up, James, and that the ketchup and mayo bullseye is a hint of the sauce?  That looks sooo good...  pass me a wipe, not for my mouth, my puter screen...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It was kind of like a slightly spicy Thousand Island.



So, a little fresh mayo, chili sauce and a sprinkle of chipotle powder should do it...


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 29, 2011)

spork said:


> I need a bigger notebook!  Great pic, mouth-watering dish.  I assume your friend gave it a thumbs-up, James, and that the ketchup and mayo bullseye is a hint of the sauce?  That looks sooo good...  pass me a wipe, not for my mouth, my puter screen...



I think that was a quail egg with ketchup. Yes he did like the dish.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 29, 2011)

I love stuffed avacados with seafood and the smoked salmon one looks awesome.

Anybody ever try a avacado smoothie? They are awesome. I have had them in vietnamese places. So good!


----------



## spork (Sep 29, 2011)

I had to log out, re-size my screen, and re-start my notebook for the pic...

A quail egg half.  Very cool, maybe sitting in a depression in the avocado.  Spoon of tobiko or a salmon egg would've been good, too, though I like the ketchup swirl.  Bed of shredded nappa underneath.

Smoked or raw salmon?


----------



## Timothy (Sep 29, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> One of the guys I was with ordered this for lunch today and it looked really good so I had to take a pic. It is stuffed with smoked salmon.


 
That's a beautiful presentation, PPT. Makes me wanna do a face dive into it!


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 29, 2011)

spork said:


> I had to log out, re-size my screen, and re-start my notebook for the pic...
> 
> A quail egg half.  Very cool, maybe sitting in a depression in the avocado.  Spoon of tobiko or a salmon egg would've been good, too, though I like the ketchup swirl.  Bed of shredded nappa underneath.
> 
> Smoked or raw salmon?



It was smoked but it looked very lightly smoked.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 29, 2011)

Timothy said:


> That's a beautiful presentation, PPT. Makes me wanna do a face dive into it!



I know what you mean. I love stuffed avocados and when they brought that thing out I wish I had ordered that. My civiche was good but the presentation on that avocado was impressive. If you are ever in Bogota then name of the place is El Buquey.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 29, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> You know, I really need to get around to trying rare tuna. Seriously pac, that is a photo for the food photos thread. Hmmm, I keep telling people that. Apparently I like photos of food.


 

you will love it. i tried it about a month ago , at a party. now i am hooked. have some tuna ordered.


----------



## Claire (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone else occasionally get an avocado that has a smoky flavor?  Always the Haas ones, not the others.  I like it when it happens, but then I love avocado, period, all varieties.  Once I ran into a friend at the grocery store and she asked me if those (pointing to the big, lighter green ones) were what I was talking about (I'd told her those were the ones I ate when we lived in Hawaii).  Yes.  People say they aren't as good, but they are, just in a different way.  I helped her select one and she agreed with me; a different flavor, not necessarily better or worse.  Never saw them here again (I only have two grocery stores in my town; Piggly-Wiggly and Wal-Mart).


----------



## Claire (Sep 30, 2011)

I know we're talking avocadoes, but one of the best brunches I had was a stuffed papaya.  It was a curried chicken salad and the flavors were wonderful.  It could be done with avocado, the shape and texture are similar


----------

